# Sunglasses: Inside or outside helmet straps...



## FishrCutB8 (Aug 2, 2004)

...I've seen both, but the more experienced riders seem to wear them outside? Yes, no? And why?


----------



## jaseone (Jan 16, 2006)

Outside because if you have them inside and have your helmet strapped correctly then it is going to push the sunglass arms into your skull and be rather uncomfortable, if that isn't uncomfortable for you then your straps probably need tightening.


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

outside. You want the helmet strap against your skin. Putting the shades under your straps would make everything tight on your head and uncomfortable.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

FishrCutB8 said:


> ...I've seen both, but the more experienced riders seem to wear them outside? Yes, no? And why?


Inside. Ever get a bee in your helmet? It's FUN!


----------



## jaseone (Jan 16, 2006)

estone2 said:


> Inside. Ever get a bee in your helmet? It's FUN!


What has that got to do with the price of eggs in China?


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

jaseone said:


> What has that got to do with the price of eggs in China?


what?


----------



## soup67 (Feb 26, 2004)

*Glasses go flying . . .*

as you frantically remove your helmet in an attempt to rid yourself of the bee/wasp/hornet before it stings. Particulalry bad scene when you're riding in a group.

Been there.

soup


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

soup67 said:


> as you frantically remove your helmet in an attempt to rid yourself of the bee/wasp/hornet before it stings. Particulalry bad scene when you're riding in a group.
> 
> Been there.
> 
> soup


My helmet got caught in my sunglasses. I ended up tearing them both off. Glasses got ran over by a bike behind me. Helmet got smooshed by a car passing. I'm nearly blind. Basically, So blind that I couldn't ride home. Had to pull over and call teh rents...


----------



## jaseone (Jan 16, 2006)

Oh that explains it... That saying is one I use when someone says something that seems totally unrelated to the current topic.

Get one of those helmets with mesh between the vents and stop bees from getting in there to begin with.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

*outside if you sponsored*

Outside so that the logo on the arm is clearly visable - not kidding this why they wear them outside the strap. My wife gets her glasses for free so they outside I pay for my so I wear em however I want - which is usually inside.



FishrCutB8 said:


> ...I've seen both, but the more experienced riders seem to wear them outside? Yes, no? And why?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I wear them outside unless it's cold enough to have something over my ears. 
When you have them under the straps, it's hard to sit up and take them off and on again.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 28, 2006)

my m-frames seem to be specifically designed to make it impossible for them to be worn inside.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

TylerDurden said:


> my m-frames seem to be specifically designed to make it impossible for them to be worn inside.


Well I think they WERE designed for armstrong... where your number one priority would be to show off that nice O logo.


----------



## HillMan (Aug 2, 2005)

*Depends*

Deprnds on the helmet for me. I currently have a Specialized Decibel and wear the sunglasses to the inside. The way the straps are attached to the helment leaves a gap between the the strap and my face- no mater how tight the straps are. The helment fits me like a glove. In fact, Specialized helments are the only helmets I can find that fit my longish head right.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

M Frames haven't changed since 1990 (except for the Pro model).


----------



## LBK (Apr 18, 2006)

FYI, you are suppose to wear them outside.


----------



## Insight Driver (Jan 27, 2006)

LBK said:


> FYI, you are suppose to wear them outside.


Actually it depends on the frames you have and the shape of your head and the thickness of the ear pieces. I have wrap around glasses and they fit under the straps of my helmet more easily than outside. That said, who ever joined the fashion police? There is no rule that says glasses should be worn outside the helmet straps. By the way, I do wear my glasses outside the straps anyway. And just so you know, I properly wear my helmet with the straps tight under my chin with the helmet level on my head.


----------



## The Carlster (Sep 16, 2005)

uh, how tight do you have your helmet straps if sunglass ear pieces don't fit inside? Helmet straps "tight" under the chin? That would certainly 'splain it. My straps are much looser than that -but still hold the helmet on fine (I could 'prolly get the chin strap over my chin w/o unbuckling it - and yes, this is actually OK). Aside from Oakley M-frames - like all other sunglasses made - if I wore them outside of the straps - the straps would be pressed against one's skull in a rather uncomfortable way.


----------



## stevee (Feb 4, 2005)

The O's on my M-frames would be visible regardless of whether they were inside or outside the straps, but the white is barely visible, (I can't believe I've managed to keep glasses this long without destroying or losing them). Bee stings and such must be dealt with while the frames are outside the straps because Styleman says so!


----------



## Heck (Sep 13, 2005)

I wear them inside. Just cuz I tend to forget they are there and so if they were outside, when taking off helmet, I'd mess up my sunglasses.


----------



## Bryn (Jul 9, 2005)

Wouldn't it mainly depend on the frames you have? I personally wear them inside cos i have lost sunnies from taking off the helmet and forgetting about them on the outside. Mine just fit better on the inside whilst still allowing my helmet to be tight


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> M Frames haven't changed since 1990 (except for the Pro model).


Mt Grumpy, it pains me to say this, but you're wrong.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

*Outside*

conventional wisdom, or perhaps common sense.

if you crash you don't want your sunglasses wedged inside of your helmet so they jam into your eye or face.

put them over the straps, so they fly off when you crash.


----------



## Anders Moll (Jul 22, 2004)

I put mine under the strap. I use prescrition sunglasses, half blind without , and I would not want to have any thing that interferes with my glasses. If I were to put the glasses outside, it would change the position of them compared to my eyes, and that would change my ability to estimate distances, give another "optical dissortion", like when you get a new pair of glasses etc, not things that makes me more secure as a rider.


Best regards

Anders


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Inside of course. Weenies wear them on the outside.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

*Both*

I wear glasses. All the time. First things I put on in the morning, last things off at night. I always start off with them inside, because taking them off, donning my lid, and putting them back on would be stupid. After the first time I have to wipe the sweat off of them, since I don't remove my helmet, they go back on outside.

I've been rinding for almost 20 years, and until now, I didn't know this debate existed.

--Shannon


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Neither...if you don't wear a helmet then you don't have this delima>


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

*inside*

I thought it was well known that it is totally Fred to wear your sglasses outside unless you are endorsed? This is documented in the Fred guidelines refined on this forum


----------



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

I have two pairs of glasses. My Nike glasses only fit inside the straps. My Tifosi glasses only fit outside my straps. Same helmet. Go figure.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

Inside.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Outside--my paranoia dictates that the straps don't rub the paint off the arms of my M-frames. Otherwise they probably would go either way.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

shokhead said:


> Weenies wear them on the outside.


ya think?


----------



## LBK (Apr 18, 2006)

Insight Driver said:


> Actually it depends on the frames you have and the shape of your head and the thickness of the ear pieces. I have wrap around glasses and they fit under the straps of my helmet more easily than outside. That said, who ever joined the fashion police? There is no rule that says glasses should be worn outside the helmet straps. By the way, I do wear my glasses outside the straps anyway. And just so you know, I properly wear my helmet with the straps tight under my chin with the helmet level on my head.


FYI, every cycling glasses are designed that way. If you wear them inside, your helmet strap will be loose when your pair of glasses flies off your head when you have an accident. 

I've seen the "it depends on the frames you have and the shape of your head and the thickness of the ear pieces...." arguments before, but shouldn't be a problem if you adjust your helmet strap correctly.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Outside. Is this something that really matters?

How about a more pressing and relevant question: should I put on my left shoe or right shoe first when I suit up to ride?


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

You use a suit?


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*Doesn't matter*



shokhead said:


> You use a suit?


What I hate the most is when I wear my cape. I go soooo slow it gets caught in my RD. No wonder the Superfriends didn't ride bikes.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

.............and remember, underwear goes on your head!


----------



## LBK (Apr 18, 2006)

snapdragen said:


> .............and remember, underwear goes on your head!


What's wrong with that? I wear my GF's underwear on my head every weekends


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*over*

I put my glasses on after I put on my helmet. Just the way they go on. Nothing deeper than that.


----------



## Sargechris (Mar 10, 2013)

Heck said:


> I wear them inside. Just cuz I tend to forget they are there and so if they were outside, when taking off helmet, I'd mess up my sunglasses.


I agree---don't want my Rx glasses flying with helmet removal (I WILL forget!)


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Outside. It's more comfortable and you get less wind noise with the straps against your head.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Rule # 1: Obey the rules.

_*"Rule #37.* The arms of the eyewear shall always be placed over the helmet straps. No exceptions. This is for various reasons that may or may not matter; it’s just the way it is."
_

Velominati â€º The Rules


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

Helmets are designed to have the straps flush against your face. That being said, in the winter, when I wear a beanie under my helmet, my glasses have to go inside. Does it really make a difference? Who knows?


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

alienator said:


> .... first when I suit up to ride?





shokhead said:


> You use a suit?


If you're going to bicycle wearing suits.... you should look at cycling ties. _And remember to wear your sunglasses on the outside of the helmet straps._










View attachment 283684


----------



## MN_Roadie (Oct 3, 2012)

Sargechris said:


> I agree---don't want my Rx glasses flying with helmet removal (I WILL forget!)


Holy thread resurrection Batman.

7+ years?!? That's got to be a record.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Yep, nice resurrection!

Anyways, to add to the fodder, I wear my sunglasses with one arm over the straps and one arm under. That's just how I roll.


----------

